# Tragic Death



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Hi. I had bought a female budgie from the pet store about two years ago and sadly she past away today at 3pm. We were getting ready to take her to the vet but we were to late. She's been fluffed up for two days and wouldn't eat anything but my other budgie kept feeding her. I thought she was just tired because she had an egg and she would always be tired when she had an egg. I just wanted to know if she died from an old age or a health problem.


----------



## justmoira (Aug 29, 2014)

I'm so sorry your girl passed away. The only way to know is to take her to the vet for an autopsy. Unless she was 10 years or so it wasn't old age. :hug:


----------



## Niamhf (Dec 17, 2013)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

If she laid one egg it is possible she was egg bound, trying to pass another egg. Did you have her on a breeding diet calcium, extra food good quality greens and a mixture of seed and pellets, egg and biscuit mix? 
When breeding your birds you must prepare them for the task of laying strong healthy eggs with a shell that is strong.
Unless you get a necropsy done by the vet we are guessing as to the cause of her passing. Sorry for your loss please take extra care of her mate he will be looking for her.:budgie:


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for your support. It means a lot to me. I didn't know you were able to take your bird to the vet for an autopsy. We have already buried her and I don't think it's right to disturb her. But how would you know if she died from an old age. Will her mate get depressed because I don't think I can handle another death in the family. Should I get a new bird. Please. Help.


----------



## CuteLittleBirdies (Sep 27, 2009)

*I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your little one Jessica :hug:*


----------



## jellyblue (Aug 11, 2010)

Rest in Peace, sweet little one. Keep her cute face and happy song close to your heart, and she will be with you forever. I am so sorry for your loss. Spend extra time with her mate because he will be missing her, too. When the time is right, you can decide about getting him a friend.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your sweet little girl is looking down at you thinking about all the love she got during her time with you. 
Hope you and her mate are doing okay, he will need a lot of extra attention to help him with his grief. 
Once you both have started to move on, a new friend might help him get back into the rhythm of things. 
Wishing you both the best in this difficult time. :hug:


----------



## marya (Apr 14, 2013)

So sorry. Fly high little budgie. Make a fuss of her mate . He will be grieving for her too.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm sorry for the loss of your budgie.
Fly high and free sweet girl; rest peacefully little one.*


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you. We're planning on getting a new friend for my baby Turq. I have 8 in total now. Everyone has somebody except him. And we give him lots of attention. We want baby Turq to move on quickly so we plan on getting a new friend for him on the weekend. It's good that he doesn't feel alone with the 7 others and I hope he doesn't go into depression. And thank you again for your support. It means so much to me. It will take me a while to move on but I will move on.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please don't forget about quarantine. 

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/102714-quarantine-really-important.html*


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Please don't forget about quarantine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you mean by quarantine may I ask.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

JessicaG said:


> What do you mean by quarantine may I ask.


Before introducing a new bird to your flock, it's extremely important to keep him or her separated from your current birds in another cage and room for at least 5-6 weeks to prevent the spread of hidden illnesses which could be present in the new arrival. 
Although this does seem tedious and unnecessary, especially if the new bird appears healthy, remember that budgies are quite good at hiding illnesses and it is best to sacrifice a few weeks to make sure everyone will be healthy, instead of risking the whole flock. 
Check out the link Deb sent you, it should tell you all you need to know! :thumbsup:


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you for the tip. When I go to get Turqs new friend I will be asking a lot of questions this time. And thank you for the support.


----------



## JessicaG (Mar 26, 2015)

And one more thing. Is apple cider supposed to be good for budgies.


----------



## Cheesepusher (Feb 11, 2014)

JessicaG said:


> And one more thing. Is apple cider supposed to be good for budgies.


You're probably thinking about apple cider vinegar, and yes, it is supposed to be good for budgies (and people!). You have to be sure you're getting apple cider vinegar WITH THE MOTHER though. You may have to go to a co-op or health-food store to find it. Regular apple cider vinegar does not offer health benefits.

You'll want to dilute it quite a bit - recommendations vary from 10 to 40 ml per liter of water (or roughly 1/8 to 1/2 tsp. per cup).

Randy wrote a great post on using ACV here: http://talkbudgies.com/diet-nutrition/246897-apple-cider-vinegar.html


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

JessicaG said:


> Thank you for the tip. When I go to get Turqs new friend I will be asking a lot of questions this time. And thank you for the support.


You're welcome! Please do ask a lot of questions, we're always happy to help!


----------

